# Subclinical hyperthyroid?



## Alexis14 (Jun 6, 2017)

Can't find my labs but,

TSH was 0.04

Free T3 was in the normal range

T4 was in the normal range

Went to see endo for the 1st time today and he says I might have sub-clinical hyperthyroid, because my symptoms mimic my anxiety disorder....He did send me for more blood work. I have to say, since I quit smoking last Aug, I feel like crap and I'm sorry I quit because bad things are happening to me since I did (health wise)


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Welcome to the board!



> Free T3 was in the normal range
> 
> T4 was in the normal range


Can you please post the results with the ranges please?


----------

